# Fish suggestion for planted aquarium



## severumkid (Apr 2, 2008)

Well, I am kinda bored with the regular fishes that I have kept in my tanks and am looking for something rare, striking and tight schooling. Need all these attributes in the fish. 

I am bored with regular, Harlequins, Rummynoses, Neons, Cardinals, Micro rasbora sp, Rams, Angels, Betta etc etc.

I believe that this is a right place to ask as I am sure there are many here more experienced than me and may be few who share my feelings.


----------



## severumkid (Apr 2, 2008)

Have a 30x18x18 and a 48x18x18 running, if you need to know the tank size.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

threadfin rainbows.

i love mine more and more each day.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Maybe try some of the harder-to-find tetras, rasboras, rainbows, etc?

The tight schooling is where you've got me stumped, I like personality fish myself. Love angels, but loaches have piqued my interest lately.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

_Trigonostigma espei _have become a favorite of mine. Tight schooling, colorful, small...

-Dave


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Pseudomugil furcatus


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Black Morpho Tetra or Green Neon Tetra...


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

msjinkzd has pseudomugil I think.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

If the fish you listed as boring aren't schooling tightly, other species likely will not either. Schooling is a behavior small fish do in order to avoid predation. This means, they have to see a predator to school. This could be you (as in the fish store, many fish school because they are scared to death of all the people) or a larger fish. Of course, we do not recommend keeping predatory fish with your schooling fish (duh, they'll get eaten), but if you want a school, you have to give them a reason. A small child who bangs on aquariums will work as well. 

I think of schooling fish not schooling as a good thing. They are happy and comfortable in your aquarium.

Perhaps introduce a gourami to your tank and see what happens. Usually they are big enough to look scary, but they usually don't eat smaller fish. BUT once the small fish catch on to that, the jig is up and they'll go back to not schooling.

Or a school of bucktooth tetra (kidding).


----------



## severumkid (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks all for the replies.

@Tab
Threadfin Rainbows.....Hmm have some 5 varieties of rainbows with me and it is a plan that I have in my mind to make a lowtech planted tank with vals, anubias and rocks for them with dimensions of 4ftx1.5 ftx1.5ft, along with a some 8 juvenile Puntius danisoni. But thats another tank 

I am looking for something like torpedo shaped, not necessarily very small, can be around 4-5 inches, may be in bold blue with stripes? I know I am crazy.

@Asukawashere
Hmmm...schooling is required as these fishes are for a showtank. I have rummynose and they cater to the schooling part fairly decently, but then they are way too small. I do not like to crowd my tanks and a group of 7 in a 40G tank does not please me. I am looking for bigger fish and may be I will reduce the number to 5. BTW, I have Horadandia Atukorali in the same tank, a pair. I find the fascinating. Have a strong urge to move the rummynoses out and put around 50-60 of these in. That takes care of one tank, but the search for the other choice of fish is keeps me going for other tank.

Have previously kept Danionella priapus, but you just can not see them in the tank. They are so small that they easily pass through the net 

@Davemonkey
Trigonostigma espei....sorry mate, have kept them, they are good fish but not very interesting for me now as I want to explore 

@Newt
Pseudomugil furcatus...have them in my wish list, planning to get a group to 20 in a fortnight. 

@Khanzer22
Black morpho tetra...hmmm seems to be a fish that I am looking for. Many thanks mate.
Green neons are again not for me, I like their blue brother way too much 

@Gordonrichards
Thanks.

@Six
I know what you are talking here mate, but its unfortunate that I am not contented seeing my fishes happy alone. Have kept fishes for some time and try to give them proper shelter so they thank me by being happy.

Have plans for a buck tooth tetra tank, but the buggers seem to kill each other in time till one stays alone in the tank. Do not need any killers around. Have many who are already deforesting, feeling up water bodies, poaching etc etc, no need for inviting another specimen in my house.


----------

